# Kit recs?



## mae13 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if this quite the right place to ask this, but since it has to do with both MAC and makeup artists, I think it should be ok.

As a MAC artist, or an artist that uses MAC extensively, what would you recommend as a basic kit for a MA starting out? I have a pretty broad range of stuff (including brushes), but since I would like to train more extensively in the field and work at a more professional level, I would like to start putting together a more substantial kit in preparation for that eventuality.

Basically...

1) absolute musts, even if you have similar duplicates from other (lower-end) lines.

2) things to start incorporating, especially as skill increases.


----------



## brokenplaything (Mar 30, 2006)

if you're thinking of doing lots of freelance, the foundations and skin products are the first things you should be collecting.  

foundations I reccomend for kits are select spf, hyper real, moistureblend and studio fix..or select tint...studio techs tend to dry out in my kit.

having some of the more common colors is usually good enough, because you can always mix...but having nw and nc 20-40 is usually good and throwing in a 50 or 55..depending on the product....you usually don't need to buy the 5's (as in 25's and 35's), cause you can mix your own.

palettes are a must...select cover up...the color correctors, and usually pigments...and ccb's...

and then usually the basics...i call that a basic kit, cause if you want to start doing backstage etc..then you can incorporate lots more pro products such as lip mixes and mediums etc..


----------



## brokenplaything (Mar 30, 2006)

but then again, everyones opinion of a basic kit is different.
it all depends on what you are going for.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank so much for the suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd like to freelance for things like weddings, events - that sort of thing. At this point I definately don't have the skill set to do anything involving film or theatre, so I'm looking for a good range of products to accomodate both casual and evening make-up, with some options for long-wearing and photography. (Basically an extension of what I already do on a very informal basis.)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm still working on my kit but I did buy alot of foundation and concealer to start with. Tomorrow, I'm actually going to buy bushes that I don't have. But yes, start out with those. I like Select tint and face & body to keep in my kit.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 1, 2006)

If you ask MAC this question, their response is (or at least was year ago):

STUDIO MOISTURE FIX: a great moisturizer for any skin type and an excellent
primer for our concealer and foundations.

STUDIO TECH FOUNDATION: provides a natural, matte finish with medium-full
coverage. It feels weightless on the skin and it will allow you to create a
flawless canvas without looking heavily made-up. Studio Tech is also the ideal
foundation to use for photography. Studio Tech is broken down into NW shades
(neutral with red undertones) and NC shades (neutral with yellow undertones).

BLOT POWDER: provides excellent shine control without added colour or texture.
This silky pressed powder is excellent for setting foundations and for quick
touch-ups during the day. It feels weightless and it won't build-up on the
skin.

STUDIO FINISH CONCEALER SPF 15: a creamy concealer in a pot that is easy to
blend and provides amazing coverage.

MAC WIPES: these alcohol-free cleansing wipes are great for quick lipstick
changes, smudges or just an overall face cleaning.

The MAC Line is very extensive and we are always coming out with beautiful new
shades. However, here are some great basics to start with:

Eye Shadow:

BRULE (a creamy bone ivory)

PRINT (a deep grey/black)

HAUX (a soft rosy brown)

SHROOM (a shimmering tan champagne)

BRONZE (a shimmering bronze with copper sparkles)

SKETCH (a shimmering deep burgundy)

BLACK TIED (an intense black)

MALT (a matted beige pink)

CARBON (matte black)

CHILL (satin white) NYLON (an icy pale gold)

MELODY (a matte turquoise)

ELECTRIC EEL (a vivid blue)

SUSHI FLOWER (a bright coral pink)


Blush:

PRISM (a matte brownish/pink)

CUBIC (a soft pink)

DESERT ROSE (a soft reddish burgundy)

STYLE (a shimmering golden coral-peach)

TAN TONE (a neutral golden brown)

FRANKLY SCARLET (a vivid red)

FEVER (a deep rich plum red)

PINK SWOON (a bright pink)

PEACHES (a rich peach)


Basic Brushes and Tools:

#252 Large Shader Brush for all-over lid application of eye shadows

#239 Eye Shading Brush for detailed lid blending of eye shadows

#224 Tapered Blending Brush for contouring the crease

#266 Small Angle Brush for eye lining and filling in brows

#204 Lash Brush for separating lashes

#116 Blush Brush for applying powder blush

#150 Large Powder Brush for applying loose or pressed powder

#321 Lip Brush for applying lipsticks and gloss

#190 Foundation Brush for applying liquid, cream and powder foundations

#194 Concealer Brush for precise application of concealers

WEDGE SPONGES

FULL LASH CURLER

MAC PENCIL SHARPENER

MAC BRUSH CLEANSER

CLEAR BROW SET

Eye Liners:

SMOLDER (a smudgy rich black)

TEDDY (a smudgy rich bronzed brown)

COFFEE (a rich deep brown)

GREY UTILITY (a smudge proof grey)

FOXY LADY (a smudgy rustic red)

FASCINATING (white)


Lipsticks

TWIG (a brownish/pink)

MYSTIC (a neutral berry/red)

DEL RIO (a brownish/plum)

VERVE (a brownish/wine)

VIVA GLAM (a true matte red)

DUBONNET (a rich burgundy red)

COSMO (a soft pinkish/beige)

"O" (a reddish/plum with beautiful copper-gold shimmer)

BUBBLES (an icy white pink)

MYTH (a pale nude beige)

FILM NOIR (a deep black brown)

SO CHAUD (a rich red orange)

MEDIA (a deep currant)

COCONUTTY (a shimmery soft bronze brown)


Lipglass:

PRRR (a shimmering pink)

LUST (a glossy pinkish/brown)

SHOCK-O-LATE (a shiny deep chocolate brown)

DESIRE (a shiny sheer berry/wine)

CRYSTAL BEACH (a shimmery pale gold)

OH BABY (a sheer shimmery bronze)

FLORABUNDANCE (a pale nude peach pink)

CLEAR LIPGLASS (a high shine clear)


Lip Pencils:

SPICE (a warm pinkish brown)

CHESTNUT (a deep brown)

PLUM (a neutral plum)

MAHOGANY (a reddish/brown)


----------



## mae13 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, that's really helpful, thank you!

Would you personally add anything to that list, in terms of what you like to have in your kit?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 2, 2006)

My kit differs quite a bit from that list, as I don't use all MAC.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 2, 2006)

Would you feel comfortable saying what products (non-MAC) you would recommend to complete a good kit, then?


----------

